# City of S.Clara,CA Ordinance Tues- Prohibiting feeding anim



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

City of S.Clara,CA Ordinance Tues- Prohibiting feeding animals (fwd)

-----Original Message-----
From: Jan A. Cordes <[email protected]>

Date: Mon, 10 Oct 2005 15:50:35 -0700

Urent information for anyone feeding ferals in the city of Santa
Clara, CA.

Jan
>
> From: Karen Johnson
> Subject: City of SClara ordinance Tues-Prohibiting feeding animals
> Date: Mon, 10 Oct 2005 14:21:47 -0700
> To: janet alexander, Jennifer Reding, Judy Jones,
> Lorna Pusateri, Carole Miller
>
> To All:
> Please post and forward as appropriate to those who are feeding
> ferals/managing colonies in Santa Clara.
>
> The City of Santa Clara, in response to a complaint from a 3rd grade
> teacher at Eisenhower Elementary, regarding squirrels and rodents, has
> an agenda item for Tuesday October 11, 2005, at 7pm at the City Council
> Chambers, to prohibit the feeding of ALL animals in public places,
> including birds.
>
> The wording is as follows:
> It is unlawful for any person to offer food to, to feed (or cause to be
> fed) an animal, or to scatter food, seed, or other form of edible
> matter for animal consumption on any public property (which includes,
> but is not limited to, public buildings, public grounds, streets,
> street right-of-way, sidewalks, driveways, parks, school grounds,
> public facilities, or any other public property) in the City.
>
> The original complaint was regarding feeding of squirrels and birds,
> which attracted rodents, which apparently came into the school. Surely
> it is an oversight (?) that this would affect all those who are
> managing colonies in Santa Clara. One couldn't even toss bread crumbs
> to ducks in the ponds with this ordinance without subjecting yourself
> to a fine. Could you even toss your dog a treat in the park?
>
> The analysis specifically states it is a wild animal problem with
> rodents, but has now turned it into much more.
>
> Any of you who live in Santa Clara need to let your council people know
> how they feel about this TODAY, and/or show up at the council meeting
> Tuesday. Please fax or email your council people.
>
> Karen Johnson


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

That should be changed to read "wild animals" because as worded it would be illegal to give your dog a doggie treat while taking him on a walk in the park. :?


----------

